# Should I buy a truss roof from China?



## scott407 (Aug 16, 2012)

I have a stage rental and event company in Central Florida. We are looking into buying a truss roof system for our portable stages for outside events. I'm a newbie at truss roofing systems. Can anyone tell me if they've had experience with rktruss.com? They have an all in one rig that we can purchase (see attached images). With shipping to Florida from China and all the gear in the photos, they're saying it's about $15k (w/crank lift and tarp). Personally, I think that's a good deal, but I'm not sure of the quality of this company's equipment. They have been on alibaba for 6 years as a trusted vendor.

Some other questions I have...

1. What questions should I ask when pricing out a truss roof system?
2. Should we opt for the hand crank lift or the motors? (cost-wise it seems best to go hand crank)
3. If motors to lift, do we need someone licensed or certified to operate it?
4. Does the quality construction look good in the pics?

If anyone can offer some advice or good articles online to read about this, we'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Footer (Aug 16, 2012)

No. 

I'm writing this part just to take up space.


----------



## danTt (Aug 16, 2012)

Without being able to give you a definite answer on the quality of this company, I can answer one of your quesitons.

Given the amount of stage collapses due to roofs and bad weather, and the amount of bad weather florida can see, it is in your best interests to have someone "licensed or certified," that is--a qualified rigger, regardless of whether or not you opt for the hand crank or motorized version.


----------



## MNicolai (Aug 16, 2012)

Footer said:


> No.
> 
> I'm writing this part just to take up space.



Seconded.


----------



## scott407 (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks for the advice DanTt and Footer. Can you recommend a brand or company for a rig of this size?


----------



## kicknargel (Aug 16, 2012)

More philosophically, any time you're buying gear with real safety implications, you want to buy it from a company that can be sued in case of a disaster. Because if the company is exposed to a suit, they're much more likely to 1) have adequate insurance to cover a suit (protecting you) and 2) build the gear well enough that there won't be a disaster.


----------



## MPowers (Aug 16, 2012)

scott407 said:


> Thanks for the advice DanTt and Footer. Can you recommend a brand or company for a rig of this size?



Any of the 3 "T" s. Total, Tomcat, Thomas will always be a winner.

Motors! if you buy a hand crank roof anywhere near the size of the one pictured, you will never hand crank it up a second time. First your crew will lynch you if you ask, second, time is money and the time to crank it up and down can be a major hit. During the up crank time, everyone who should be working gear on the stage is twiddling their thumbs. During the down crank time the entire crew is sitting and waiting to start striking the roof the deck the..... need I go on?


----------



## LavaASU (Aug 17, 2012)

Out of curiosity, what is the size of the one in your pic? That looks a bit big to only have 4 towers.


----------



## avkid (Aug 17, 2012)

If you can afford to have it load tested by an entertainment engineering firm and there is a company willing to insure it, sure.
(I doubt either )


----------



## ruinexplorer (Aug 17, 2012)

Right now, if I were to invest in a portable roof system, I'd go with StageLine. It will cost you considerably more, but worth the investment. They include training along with the purchase (which is essential in my book), including inclement weather training. They have a variety of stages and accessories depending on what type of events you do. While I have never used one of their stages, I have seen them up close at several trade shows.

If you want to go with a traditional truss system, you will need a ton more training. This is not something that you can just jump in to because it is the next great investment. This is a serious investment that will take qualified people to install the systems and ensure proper maintenance. As for the quality of construction, there is absolutely no way to tell by looking at stock photos such as these if it is suitable for use other than as a prop, with no one ever to set foot under it. This is why we recommend qualified, known vendors.


----------



## StNic54 (Aug 17, 2012)

Being in Central Florida, you should contact Atlanta Rigging Systems, ask for a guy named Jason Adams. It's a very respected company, and they will offer you the right products for what you are doing, along with proper training. $15k for a roof system including shipping is simply too good to be true. A stick of truss can be $1000 by itself, the motors as well, plus all the rest - you won't find anything near that low in the states new. Anything you buy (keeping safety and insurance in mind) needs to be rated, load-tested, and you should have a professional rigger train your entire team on installing and striking a roof system. Hire out local riggers for your installations - they won't be hard to come by in Florida. Much of the bolts, truss, hardware, motors, shackles that come from China don't have a rating or a company stamp on the items, so liability stops at your doorstep. Everything should have a rating, always, and you should inspect it yearly for wear and tear. There's too much at stake, and I would encourage you to fully read all the findings from the Indiana State Fair Collapse.


----------



## mstaylor (Aug 28, 2012)

I am late to the game but I never recommend anything from China when it comes to rigging. As mentioned, none of it is rated, most is poorly designed and manufactured and I was **** near killed by crap Chinese hardware. Go with Tomcat or Thomas, they have quality and training. Make sure anybody setting up a roof is fully trained in the proper procedures and weight/wind limitations. Absolutely go with hoists not crank ups. You will kill a crew cranking a roof up and down, been there, plus it isn't as safe as hoists.


----------

